

Ask HN: is this real Techcrunch? no seriously? - bakbak

I dont know whether it's only me who finds it weird that techcrunch publishes full-blown interview for a book that has nothing to do with technology and/or startup? I think it's a great marketing coup by tim ferriss? yes, i'm talking about his latest health book and am shoocked that techcrunch is been used as PR!!!!<p>http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/13/keen-on-tim-ferriss-how-to-turn-your-body-into-a-startup-tctv/
======
olalonde
Not that surprising coming from TechCrunch... TC used to be my main source of
tech/startup news but it has now been entirely replaced by HN.

------
eof
It is probably because their audience is just generally interested in Tim
Ferris.

